# Bowtech 101st airborne VS. Elite agil



## baseball21 (Oct 31, 2008)

I dont know wherter to get the bowtech 101st for $500 or If I should get the elite agil with a ripcord rest for $700, Does anyone have any experience with either of these?


----------



## Archieup (Jun 28, 2006)

*101st:*

I own a 101st and it is my favorite bow to date.


----------



## nolejoel (Jan 4, 2007)

I have not shot the agil but I have shot several other elite bows. great bows but for $700 the aigil is not worth it!!!!!!!!!! for that you could buy a brand new bowtech or elite and outfit it!! 

the 101st is probably the best shooting bow I have had, I own an elite gto and gt500 and prefer to shoot the 101st. even though I own one I think that $500 is a little high for the 101st. 

go with the 101st if those are you only choices but think there is more out there to choose from for less $$$$


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*bowtech*

Do yourself a favor and get the 101st.


----------



## K80KID (Nov 3, 2008)

*101st*

+1 for the 101.....I was not impressed with the gt500 my buddy had for 2 weeks. He sold his 101 for it and ended up selling the gt and getting another 101........I absolutely love mine.....


----------



## bowmeyer1 (Sep 8, 2008)

the archery shop i go to here in Ohio just called Bowtech and they had 8 101st left at the factory.......so mine should be here in a week.:teeth:


----------

